# 5-3 Op



## cubeRemi (Sep 9, 2008)

just wondering what you guys think about this: 

right now I use 3op for edges, normally I use M'U2MU2 or U2M'U2M and my buffer is DF.

Do you guys think it would safe some time to use 5 cycles on the right and left faces? If you have a bad setup case you can just use 3 cycle, if you have a nice case, you setup for 5 cycle. your first target is always FR or FL. 

so you just have to put all your targets on the right or left face, and rotate that face so that your first target is in the right place. 

If you rotate your cube the algs could be like:

1432 

U'RUR'U2RU'R'U'RU2R'U2 (13,16)
UR'U2RU'R'U'R'U2R'URUR2U' (15,18)
RU2R'U2RU'R'U'RU2R'URU'R' (15,18)

1423

R'URUR'U2R'U'R'U'RU2R2 (13,16)

1234

R2U'R'U'RU2RURUR'U2R (13,16)
URU2R'URUR'U2RU'R'U2 (13,16)

1243

U2RU'R'U'RU2R'URUR' (12,14)

1324

R'U2R2URURU'R'U2R2U2R2UR'U' (16,22)
R'U'RU'R'U'R'U2R'U2R2U2R'URU (16,20)
U2R2U2R2U2R'U'RURUR2U2R'U'R'U' (17,24)

M2U'M2URUM2U'M2R' (10)


1342

RUR'URUR'U2RU'R'U'RUR' (15,16)
R'UR'U'R2U'RURUR2UR'U2R (15,18)
R2U'R'U'RUR'URURU2R'U2R (15,18)

M2UM2URUM2U'R'U2M2 (11,16)
UM2RUM2U'R'U'M2UM2U' (12,16)
URM2UM2U'R'U'M2UM2U' (12,16)


the numbers are the different permutation cases.

Remi


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 9, 2008)

Undoing the setups are quite difficult, don't you think?

Stick with 3-cycle, in my opinion, and try this alg: U' M2 U R* U' M2 U R*', where * is any of the three possible turns. (And of course its reflection!)

In my opinion, 3-cycle freestyle is more worth it, since the setup moves are less intense.


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 9, 2008)

also you need a big look-ahead!, I think I'll learn Turbo edges, then try no fixed buffer.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2008)

Wasn't there some French guy who uses these five-cycles because he found out there are relatively few? I think he described it here not long ago.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wasn't there some French guy who uses these five-cycles because he found out there are relatively few? I think he described it here not long ago.



Are you maybe thinking of this?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3812

I think this was just 5-cycles for corners, though, not 5-cycles for edges.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes. Oops.


----------

